# Set up Burton custom reflex bindings for beginner



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi to all guys and I wish you a happy new Year!!!
I would like your help please. I am a a beginner and I just bought my gear after a lot of try and of course with your valuable help.
So, because I don't know anything about set up bindings on the board or adjust the boots on the bindings, can you help me please?
Can you reccomend me the degrees that the bindings must be set up, or adjust the highbacks? Of, course if there is an article, or another post in the forum for set up for a beginner to see.
I have YES basic, burton ruler boots, burton custom reflex bindings.
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I would start by mimicking your body already.

aside from being centered on the board, the spacing should mimick how you are naturally. No shorter, no longer.

Binding angles are the same. Look at how you're naturally standing and set the binding angles to your body.

Once you get experience, then you can start experimenting with the positions.


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Something else in which I have to give emphasis??? Something specific, for example the degrees of bindings?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I would start by using the board's reference stance. If too narrow (or you're tall) go one step wider and try it; if too wide (or you're short for your weight) go one step narrower and try it.

For angles... start with +15 on your front foot and -15 on your rear. Then adjust based on how it feels.

There's no rules to stance. Except that you dont want to have your front foot pointing backwards.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

As @F1EA said, start +15, -15, with the reference points for width!!!!!

Rotate Highbacks to be as parallel to heel edge as possible, and put your highback's forward lean in the middle!!!!! Center boot on board!!!!!

This will start you off somewhere in the guts of things, so when you adjust one way or the other, it'll be easier to know what works best for you!!!!!

Plus forward lean will help you to bend at the knees, and the duck stance angles will help to stop you from counter rotating a little!!!!!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Remember that when you are deciding a comfortable binding width/angle that you should be fairly squat with your knees bent. Don't try to decide what feels comfortable with your legs extended standing up.


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> As @F1EA said, start +15, -15, with the reference points for width!!!!!
> 
> Rotate Highbacks to be as parallel to heel edge as possible, and put your highback's forward lean in the middle!!!!! Center boot on board!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your replies guys. From your experience what do you recommend for me (1.65, 68kg) about the width?
Furthermore, due to the fact that I am not accustomed with the gear what do you mean when you say "and put your highback's forward lean in the middle!!!!! Center boot on board!!!!!" What part of the gear is the lean? Can you show me a picture so as to understand?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Tziminhio said:


> Thanks for your replies guys. From your experience what do you recommend for me (1.65, 68kg) about the width?
> Furthermore, due to the fact that I am not accustomed with the gear what do you mean when you say "and put your highback's forward lean in the middle!!!!! Center boot on board!!!!!" What part of the gear is the lean? Can you show me a picture so as to understand?
> Thanks in advance!


How Much Forward Lean Should You Set On Your Snowboard Bindings

Centering the boots means you might have to slide the binding back or forth, in order to have equal amounts of toe and heel overhang of the boot in relation to the edges!!!!!


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> How Much Forward Lean Should You Set On Your Snowboard Bindings
> 
> Centering the boots means you might have to slide the binding back or forth, in order to have equal amounts of toe and heel overhang of the boot in relation to the edges!!!!!


Thank you so much for your help! If I need more help I'll disturb you again guys! 
Best regards!!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

There is no set anything as far as bindings go.

That is the most personalized part of your whole snowboarding ensemble.

You need to take your bindings apart & put them back together so you know (or should know) what all those things do on your bindings.

They are yours now, time to learn how they work.

It's not a rocket ship, I learned when I was 10 with no internets.

Adjust, then try it.

Adjust, then try it.


Adjust, then try it.


Adjust, then try it.


Adjust, then try it.

Adjust, then try it.




After you do that, you'll know how bindings work.

Does your mommy still help you pee.
Figure it out


TT


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Is this a good place to set up the boot on the binding?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Tziminhio said:


> Is this a good place to set up the boot on the binding?


bravo re tzimi, poli kala, haha. Looks pretty good, although wait to get approval from others because i'm no expert!


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Here I attached you some photos after set up so as to write me down the mistakes..
Thanks again guys!


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Anything to correct someone expert?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Take a look holding your snowboard while looking at the base of the board. Is there equal amount of heel and toe stick out past the board? If it's just very minor difference that it should still be ok since you are a beginner. You won't notice a thing.

Another thing but mostly preference is that toe strap. Try it over your toes and not over the top of your foot. I personally like it over the toes but you may not but give it it try both ways. Find out which one you like better.


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> Take a look holding your snowboard while looking at the base of the board. Is there equal amount of heel and toe stick out past the board? If it's just very minor difference that it should still be ok since you are a beginner. You won't notice a thing.
> 
> Another thing but mostly preference is that toe strap. Try it over your toes and not over the top of your foot. I personally like it over the toes but you may not but give it it try both ways. Find out which one you like better.


Thank you all for your help. A last question.. How can I adjust the forward lean?If you see here
http://akamai-ssl.burton.com/2015/pdf/manuals/15PKG_BDG_ReFlex_Manual_ENG.pdf on page 10 at the image in the right, there is a locker but I don't know how it works. I see when I turn this there are some points (F1, F2, F3, F4..). Which point is the ideal. The forward lean moves on fprward if I have this to F1 or F4????The highback must be stable or moves up and down?


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Anyone to help me?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks to me the forward lean is simply a tab you can unlock move your highback then snap it back in place the pressure will hold it there. Or if you have the dial looks like all you do is spin it to adjust the lean, up seems like forward and down seems like back. I would think F1 is the least forward and F4 is max forward. If you need someone to tell you what to do leave it at F1 or F2. You can make any adjustments on hill super easy to suit your flavor of lean.
Both are tool less so it's easy to make adjustments on the hill if you need. Again no one knows but you which position will feel the best. Personally I usually just leave mine in the farthest back position because I find it more comfortable, you will get more performance the more forward it is at the cost of some comfort, ie you will always have bent knees if it's way forward.

Never saw or I missed a response to your width question, usually a bit wider than shoulder width is ok. As a rule of thumb the closer your feet are together the easier it will be to initiate turns but you won't be as stable, conversely really wide you will be stable but turning will be a little harder. Just experiment until you find that perfect balance.


----------

